# PID Temperature - Lelit Victoria



## ThirdEye (Apr 17, 2020)

Hi,

happy owner of a Lelit Victoria, which features a PID display. Temperature is factory-set to 95°C, which seems a tad higher than I expected, but here's the thing that made me wonder: I've seen complaints and discussions between (potential) customers and Lelit on their YouTube channel about where the temperature is sampled. This is what Lelit says: in the PL81/91T the temperature probe/sensor, is placed on the metal surface of the coffee boiler.
So now my question is: is that really the norm? How do other machines work? And should I compensate for that by increasing the PID temperature?

Thanks!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I don't believe that's correct and either they are not using good english or misunderstanding the question.

The PL91T and presumably the 81 has a combines water level sensor and thermal probe, the PL91T uses the same brew boiler as the Elizabeth The part shown as a standard type thermal sensor with thermowell that screws into the boiler. Where this particular unit is slightly different to most is it is a combined thermal sensor and level probe. In the service (steam boiler) the level part is connected to the autofill controller. In the brew boiler shown it's left unconnected (spade connector end shown with a yellow arrow).

Open yours up and you should see either this combined sensor, or a more standard single function unit. the temperature readings are quite accurate. (5 is on the high side and I'd advise you lower it to 94 or 93.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Some discussions about it here too...

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/50434-9-bars/

There might be a difference of ~5C between boiler temp and group temp on those machines. That's what it's suggested there, but I don't own or have seen the machine (although I am indeed considering the Elizabeth) as my next move.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Some discussions about it here too...
> 
> https://coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/50434-9-bars/
> 
> There might be a difference of ~5C between boiler temp and group temp on those machines. That's what it's suggested there, but I don't own or have seen the machine (although I am indeed considering the Elizabeth) as my next move.


 With my equipment I found I need to run an offset of 10C. Measured 3mm into a simulated coffee bed.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> With my equipment I found I need to run an offset of 10C. Measured 3mm into a simulated coffee bed.


Thanks Dave! So, for clarity, on the Elizabeth (suppose very similar to Victoria) for a temperature of 95C at the group, should the LLC display 105 or 95 (just in case the offset is already built in)?

Thanks!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

The offset is stored in advanced settings, so you can change it. When set to 10 a boiler temp of 105 shows as 95 on the LCC.


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> The offset is stored in advanced settings, so you can change it. When set to 10 a boiler temp of 105 shows as 95 on the LCC.


 Smart new profile photo 👍


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Because I used to have PL91 its temp sensor was *on top* of the boiler, now I have PL92 and the sensor is a probe inside the boiler. I don't know if this was changed throughout the years but for me they are not similar and Elizabeth is more stable. No live temp data on the LLC as well probably not to confuse end customers with dropping temperature during the shot.


----------



## ThirdEye (Apr 17, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> With my equipment I found I need to run an offset of 10C. Measured 3mm into a simulated coffee bed.


 So, correct me if I'm wrong, but the default temperature displayed on the LCC (95°C) is in fact a 85°C one?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

No, it depends on the offset programmed into the LCC, if it is 95 displayed it's probably going to be a real value of something higher in the brew boiler.


----------



## Oliv7 (11 mo ago)

This is the pid probe on Lelit Victoria. It's better than nothing.


----------



## Stavros1 (8 mo ago)

Hi all.
I have the Lelit Victoria I'm
so happy .But I want to change the originally temperature sensor.Which sensor can I put Lelit 960092 PID Sensor - Temperature Probe or Lelit 9680020 Temperature Probe / PID Sensor - K3 or other?
What should I watch out for? The boiler has a tap on it for upgrade.

Thank you!


----------

